# Desk in the upstairs bedroom



## debodun (Aug 11, 2021)

Probably my parents bought this at an auction or estate sale in the 1970s. I don't know if it's an antique, looks old, though. It was so dusty, I tried to clean it with furniture polish and it ended up looking smudged. Probably made mud with the dust. It has 4 drawers. Dimensions in photo. I sent the photos to an online appraiser, but haven't heard anything yet.



I doubt I can fit it i my new house - I already have a huge roll-top.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 11, 2021)

The little desk is attractive but I don’t think that it’s old or particularly valuable.

It would look nice in your new living room.

I like the roll top too. It will probably need a room if its own!

It’s time to take inventory and make some measurements so you can decide what goes and what stays.

Good luck!


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2021)

It's not a really good photo of the roll-top, but too many things to move off and it's too hot to bother. I had it when I lived at the first house my parents had. Then we moved here and I think I remembr that it comes apart, thankfully. But still too much for me. It has a matching chair, bookcase and wastbasket.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> It's not a really good photo of the roll-top, but too many things to move off and it's too hot to bother. I had it when I lived at the first house my parents had. Then we moved here and I think I remembr that it comes apart, thankfully. But still too much for me. It has a matching chair, bookcase and wastbasket.


I agree.  Most of them do come apart.

The trick is putting them back together.  
Be especially careful of the roll. The canvas backing that holds the wood strips together dries out and rots.

I don’t know what they are worth today but thirty years ago they brought ridiculously high prices.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 11, 2021)

Deb, Linseed Oil is way better for cleaning wood furniture, keeps it clean longer, protects the wood, and you don't need to use much. Just pour about a quarter-size blob onto the surface and wipe it around until the rag starts running dry, then pour on a bit more. When the rag gets dirty as you go, fold it to a clean part, and it's a good idea to wipe the whole thing down again when you're done, to pick up more dirt.
Linseed Oil is about $10-$12 for a 32oz can through Walmart.com.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Deb, Linseed Oil is way better for cleaning wood furniture, keeps it clean longer, protects the wood, and you don't need to use much. Just pour about a quarter-size blob onto the surface and wipe it around until the rag starts running dry, then pour on a bit more. When the rag gets dirty as you go, fold it to a clean part, and it's a good idea to wipe the whole thing down again when you're done, to pick up more dirt.
> Linseed Oil is about $10-$12 for a 32oz can through Walmart.com.


Linseed oil is what they used on the antique furniture when I worked for an auctioneer of European antiques.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 11, 2021)

Or just load all that furniture up on a flatbed trailer and drive it up to a car wash.   Easy peasy.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Or just load all that furniture up and drive it up to a car wash.   Easy peasy.


Would make it much easier to throw it all in the nearest dumpster, too!


----------



## Remy (Aug 11, 2021)

How flipping long is this move going to take you with all this stuff?


----------



## Knight (Aug 11, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Would make it much easier to throw it all in the nearest dumpster, too!


Surely you jest! Try to imagine how great all that old crappy looking stuff will look in her new home.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2021)

Remy said:


> How flipping long is this move going to take you with all this stuff?


This is only the beginning.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> Probably my parents bought this at an auction or estate sale in the 1970s. I don't know if it's an antique, looks old, though. It was so dusty, I tried to clean it with furniture polish and it ended up looking smudged. Probably made mud with the dust. It has 4 drawers. Dimensions in photo. I sent the photos to an online appraiser, but haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> View attachment 178200
> 
> ...


Never clean or treat anything you might think has value because you might cut the value drastically.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 11, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> The little desk is attractive but I don’t think that it’s old or particularly valuable.
> 
> It would look nice in your new living room.
> 
> ...


I'm so with you. There could be a lot of what goes. There must be some things that don't need to keep.
Don't want to make your new house into going through open paths @debodun 
Quite a difference size of houses.
Decluttering might give you a good sense to become more free, and less stressed.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 11, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Be especially careful of the roll. The canvas backing that holds the wood strips together dries out and rots.


Yup

I rebuilt one
Not all that difficult, would not want to do it again


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 11, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Linseed Oil is way better for cleaning wood furniture



Yup


fmdog44 said:


> Never clean or treat anything you might think has value because you might cut the value drastically.



Yeah, I use Murphy Oil Soap on my roll tops, barrister bookcase, and gun cabinet

It's 'safe'



But, mainly because I like the smell


Reminds me of gramma


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 11, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don’t know what they are worth today but thirty years ago they brought ridiculously high prices.


You are right-in the 80s EVERYONE wanted one-including me.But they were crazy expensive.When my MIL passed away in 1999,we inherited hers and used it until we were going to move two years ago and knew it wouldn`t fit. So we tried to sell it.No takers.Tried to give it to the kids.Nope.Advertised it for FREE. Not a single taker. Mr. Robinson ended up taking a sledgehammer to it.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 12, 2021)

I would keep the small one and get rid of the roll top but thats just me.


----------



## Remy (Aug 12, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I would keep the small one and get rid of the roll top but thats just me.


Myself also. I don't know how deb will do this move with all this stuff. It's time to do some big editing. Nothing should be kept out of obligation. Only what is really wanted.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2021)

Yep Agree with you @terry123  & @Remy ..that was my first thought when I saw the post initially.. why take that big old piece of furniture when it's not needed.. into a lovely new clean home... ( rhetorical question)..


----------



## Remy (Aug 12, 2021)

@hollydolly, I hope deb is listening. She's killing and stressing herself over all this IMO.

Time to move and put that house and all that she doesn't take with her behind her. Sell, donate and trash if necessary.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2021)

Remy said:


> @hollydolly, I hope deb is listening. She's killing and stressing herself over all this IMO.
> 
> Time to move and put that house and all that she doesn't take with her behind her. Sell, donate and trash if necessary.


yep , and out of concern for her health and the condition of the new house.. I couldn't agree more...


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2021)

Afer I moved a carload and came back at 9 am, I laid down and turned on the TV. Woke up at 2 PM.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> Afer I moved a carload and came back at 9 am, I laid down and turned on the TV. Woke up at 2 PM.


not in the least bit surprised...  you've taken on a mammoth task..a whole house which contains the contents of several houses, and hauling and moving things all by yourself.. not to mention the mental exhaustion dealing with everything else...

I wish you would just leave all the old stuff behind and get your best stuff moved into the new house.. and then take your time over what's left at the old place...


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2021)

One of my FB friends saw my post about moving and PMed me to ask if I needed any boxes or bins. I accepted the offer, but when she got here - they were these huge clear containers (about 4 feet long and 2 feet wide and 15 inches tall) - probably I couldn't lift them when packed or even fit in my car (Honda Civic). I tried as tactfully as I could to tell her this and she got miffed, picked them up and rammed them back in her SUV and snipped, "I was only trying to help!".  I think the excessive heat and humidity played a large part in it. I am over-stressed with it, also. I work packing things in the containers I have and after about 10 minutes, I'm dripping (literally).


----------



## Remy (Aug 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> Afer I moved a carload and came back at 9 am, I laid down and turned on the TV. Woke up at 2 PM.


I'm not surprised. It's hard work. Regarding those containers a friend brought you, could they have been filled and moved by the movers? Movers do steal but you would be able to identify if one of those boxes were missing vs. a bunch of cardboard boxes.

I'm convinced when I moved 2-3 boxes of mine were left in the truck probably with blankets over them. It could have been worse what they got.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 12, 2021)

Deb, you greatly inspire me with your photos, postings and efforts.
I looked around my living room the other day wondering what I'd take with me if I moved.
The answer was none of it.  

Due to noise and neighbor issues, pets defecating in the yards, physical threats etc, 
I'm seriously thinking to move somewhere else good for seniors, but don't know where that would be.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 12, 2021)

Deb......will you please take a few steps back.....pause.....take a breather.
Sorry for saying this....but....you need to get over your stubbornness, and make arrangements for help.
Want you to enjoy your new place.....not....break down from exhaustion and stress.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 13, 2021)

Yes, please get some help.  I believe your health is at risk!


----------



## Remy (Aug 13, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Deb, you greatly inspire me with your photos, postings and efforts.
> I looked around my living room the other day wondering what I'd take with me if I moved.
> The answer was none of it.
> 
> ...


OMG! Can you leave the area. Try a all senior mobile park? Your situation sounds a little like mine when I owned a house. Lousy nasty neighbors. It's not good to live like that.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 17, 2021)

Remy said:


> OMG! Can you leave the area. Try a all senior mobile park? Your situation sounds a little like mine when I owned a house. Lousy nasty neighbors. It's not good to live like that.



I've been thinking of moving for quite a long time, and reached the tipping point a couple of days ago.
Where I go and what I do then is an open question, but there is plenty to do to get ready in the meantime.
First is to take an inventory and make a plan for clearing this place out to be ready, so I will do that and then
post an update in my diary thread.  There would be advantages to living more of a free life than I'm living now.


----------



## Remy (Aug 17, 2021)

John cycling said:


> I've been thinking of moving for quite a long time, and reached the tipping point a couple of days ago.
> Where I go and what I do then is an open question, but there is plenty to do to get ready in the meantime.
> First is to take an inventory and make a plan for clearing this place out to be ready, so I will do that and then
> post an update in my diary thread.  There would be advantages to living more of a free life than I'm living now.


I hope you find someplace and a place that is affordable for you.


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2021)

I put the desk up for sale on Marketplace and got a bite. He was supposed to come today and get it, but I received an email saying he couldn't make it. At least he let me know. I emailed back asking if he wanted to reschedule. So far, no response.


----------



## Jules (Aug 18, 2021)

Is it the small desk that you’re selling?  Hope he eventually shows up.


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2021)

Yes, the Queen Anne style one.


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2021)

I've attempted to contact the person that was supposed to come Wednesday (but said he couldn't make it then) and buy the smaller desk and asked if he wanted to reschedule. I've done this several times and all he ever answers is "OK". How do I interpret that?


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 21, 2021)

debodun said:


> I've attempted to contact the person that was supposed to come Wednesday (but said he couldn't make it then) and buy the smaller desk and asked if he wanted to reschedule. I've done this several times and all he ever answers is "OK". How do I interpret that?


It sounds like he doesn't want it to me and just won't tell you. If he did, he would come on and get it because he would be afraid someone else would. That's the way I would take it.


----------



## Jules (Aug 21, 2021)

All you can do is wait and see if he contacts you.  Don’t contact him again, he might be getting frustrated.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2021)

debodun said:


> Probably my parents bought this at an auction or estate sale in the 1970s. I don't know if it's an antique, looks old, though. It was so dusty, I tried to clean it with furniture polish and it ended up looking smudged. Probably made mud with the dust. It has 4 drawers. Dimensions in photo. I sent the photos to an online appraiser, but haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> View attachment 178200
> 
> ...


I really like the first desk and I would keep it.


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2021)

The man that first contacted me finally answered and said he bought another one. Scratch that potential customer.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 22, 2021)

Deb, Keep the small desk, and get rid of the roll top and all the associated junk.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2021)

Cleaned up the roll-top a little and put it on Marketplace - nobody looked at it - zero views.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> Cleaned up the roll-top a little and put it on Marketplace - nobody looked at it - zero views.
> 
> View attachment 180240View attachment 180241View attachment 180242View attachment 180243


Deb,

Does your adv. reach folks in the Herkimer area?

I would think that it would have some local appeal to antique buffs in that area.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Deb, Keep the small desk, and get rid of the roll top and all the associated junk.


I say get rid of them both... start anew... get a more modern desk if one is needed for the new house, or do without one if it's not a necessity,,,


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 24, 2021)

I think your new home is smaller.  This desk is too big and bulky.  I am sure someone would buy it.  

A little more elbow grease with Murphy's Oil will make it shine.


----------



## Jules (Aug 24, 2021)

Be patient, Deb.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I think your new home is smaller.  This desk is too big and bulky.  I am sure someone would buy it.
> 
> A little more elbow grease with Murphy's Oil will make it shine.


*Murphy Oil Soap


----------



## Knight (Aug 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> *Murphy Oil Soap


makes you wonder why it has been neglected for so many years.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 25, 2021)

Knight said:


> makes you wonder why it has been neglected for so many years.


I don't know, but it sure does depress me.


----------

